# Needle Nose Pliers



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Its a just in case tool for me and stays in the box, not my bag


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

cotes17 said:


> Said something in another thread but thought id start a new one and ask. What does everyone use their needle nose pliers for. I see almost every tool bag has them (including mine) but personally, I very rarely use them. I only use them for reaching for something can't get with my fingers. I find that everything else can be done with linesman instead of needle nose. I'd be interest in seeing what everyone uses them for


I got a call about two hours ago from a Sephora store here in Louisville. They had broken a an important security key in a lock and could not get it out. I had what I call a very small version of a LEATHERMAN tool and the snout was just small enough to get the key out . I have many sizes, and lengths of nose pliers and in the right situation they are priceless.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

as a low voltage guy, i use them all the time. 

I have a vintage pair of needlenose, that work great


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Its a just in case tool for me and stays in the box, not my bag


Same with mine. I've barely used mine so that's why im asking guys to see if there something I should be using them for to make my life easier


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a low-voltage guy and never use them. I'm curious what people use them for also?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> Same with mine. I've barely used mine so that's why im asking guys to see if there something I should be using them for to make my life easier


I only use needlenoses when I need to remove a stubborn punch out in a can with limited access for fingers and need extra gripping strength. I never carry them but carry these every day.






I use them for wrapping stranded around guarded screw terminals.

I also carry these while prewiring.



Of course I'm sure others would find these more useful _after_ work.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> Same with mine. I've barely used mine so that's why im asking guys to see if there something I should be using them for to make my life easier


If you've got them handy in your pouch you'll fined ways that they come in handy,,I use mine for some reason everyday.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

I could see for maybe putting the ground wire on the screw in the back of a box bit other than that, I can't see myself using them. Even for that you can do that with your fingers


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> I could see for maybe putting the ground wire on the screw in the back of a box bit other than that, I can't see myself using them. Even for that you can do that with your fingers


As you spend more time in the trade you will find they come in very handy.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> As you spend more time in the trade you will find they come in very handy.


Now I'll find myself looking for places to use them haha


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

I keep a set on my tool belt every day. I use them about three to four times a day. Most helpful when removing lives wires from devices, grabbing the snake in a tight hole (I just chuckled while typing that), and lining up small wires in terminal strips that my big hands can't quite work on. The pair I have is the Kleins with the #12stripping hole. Wish the hole wasn't there most days. Too cheap to change them out though.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Taking out KO's in 4-s boxes. I use mine for all kinds of crap. Even reaming burs on the inside edge of cut emt.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Use mine a lot. I'm not a huge fan of Klein screwdrivers but I've tried some other brands of needle nose pliers (Knipex, ChannelLock etc.) and I think the Klein Journeyman's is the best:thumbsup: (without the wire stripper of course)


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

just in the last couple of years i started carrying LONG needle nose in my belt. dont know how i survived without them!:thumbup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I find mine handy often, just replaced em with the 12 stripper hole on accident. ( posted that thread the other day) I also have a mini pair and a long reach pair in my bag, not on my hip. I guess Im just a tool guy. Never seem to be the guy shaking my head saying "now what am I gonna do."


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

wendon said:


> Use mine a lot. I'm not a huge fan of Klein screwdrivers but I've tried some other brands of needle nose pliers (Knipex, ChannelLock etc.) and I think the Klein Journeyman's is the best:thumbsup: (without the wire stripper of course)


another "without the stripper"....:laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

They work well for pulling the cap out of a light socket when John Q Homeowner cant seem to screw his new bulb in.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> Of course I'm sure others would find these more useful _after_ work.


I am aware of what you are talking about. The lock comes in handy if you have friends over.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> as a low voltage guy, i use them all the time.
> 
> I have a vintage pair of needlenose, that work great





astrodoggie3000 said:


> I'm a low-voltage guy and never use them. I'm curious what people use them for also?


Wrapping cross connect wire around binding posts in screw down cross boxes, wrapping wire around screws on jacks, crimping the binding post on 66 blocks, stripping wire, cutting wire, etc.

My #1 tool is snips, # 2 tool is long nose.




Klein 6" telecom long nose.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shock-Therapy said:


> They work well for pulling the cap out of a light socket when John Q Homeowner cant seem to screw his new bulb in.


Thats one of the few times i have used mine lol


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I use my needlenose every single day 

removing kos from boxes, kos from disconnects, kos in nail on boxes, wrapping wires around screws, removing wires from screws, removing broken light bulbs from sockets, grabbing fish tapes when fishing existing boxes

there are so many more uses


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

drspec said:


> I use my needlenose every single day
> 
> removing kos from boxes, kos from disconnects, kos in nail on boxes, wrapping wires around screws, removing wires from screws, removing broken light bulbs from sockets, grabbing fish tapes when fishing existing boxes
> 
> there are so many more uses


Me too, hey what about a Ball Peen Hammer ? I saw one on an apprentices tool list. I can't think of when I would ever need one.


----------



## antique electrician (Apr 16, 2012)

Can u say HEMOSTAT?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess I just use them so much I don't even think about it. 

Used them today fixing door operators on outdoor gear, pulling small cotter pins and pulling springs.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

dronai said:


> Me too, hey what about a Ball Peen Hammer ? I saw one on an apprentices tool list. I can't think of when I would ever need one.


My main hammer. Don't do too much wood work. 

I use the ball to make holes in block.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


>


I actually got a pair of sponge clamps that someone on here suggested. They're great for contact burnishing and cleaning small parts.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> My main hammer. Don't do too much wood work.
> 
> I use the ball to make holes in block.


 
I use the handle more than anything to pack wires in a tight box :laughing:


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

drspec said:


> I use my needlenose every single day removing kos from boxes, kos from disconnects, kos in nail on boxes, wrapping wires around screws, removing wires from screws, removing broken light bulbs from sockets, grabbing fish tapes when fishing existing boxes there are so many more uses


Removing all those kos can be done with linesman. And how often does a lightbulb break in a socket. I can see for fishing existing boxed but not all the time


----------



## JoeSchmo (Mar 18, 2013)

I feel like I use mine constantly. KO's are a big one. Being a service guy I like the type with a long nose to reach into places and pull wires out while adding plugs, light, etc. I think I use mine more than my lineman's. I only use lineman's for twisting wires and pulling fish tape through conduit.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

I use mine for removing fish hooks!


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Use mine a fair bit. To add to the stuff already mentioned... grabbing a fishstick when cutting in boxes, making coil spacers for devices, and feeding ground or neutral wires under hot wires when adding a circuit or to into an existing panel.

I use the heavier duty kleins channelock needle nose since anything smaller feels like toy in your hands.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

To remove the bridge between the two hot screw on receptacle.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Above. 

That's the only time I've used my needle nose, to remove the bridge on the hot side. Other then that they stay shiney in my bag.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I use my mine a lot for all the stuff mentioned before. When I was a first year, JW told me that was the most useless tool and I should leave them at home. 10 minutes later he wanted to borrow them!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I actually got a pair of sponge clamps that someone on here suggested. They're great for contact burnishing and cleaning small parts.


My guys have a knack for finding odd surgical instruments at surplus places. One of them found this long ass thing that I think is some sort of biopsy tool. I was like WTF is that for, one day we'll need it to get a dropped part out of somewhere was the reply, I said whatever just clean it first :laughing:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I have a couple of those surgical clamps handy for holding wires if I have to do some soldering.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

cotes17 said:


> What does everyone use their needle nose pliers for. I see almost every tool bag has them (including mine) but personally, I very rarely use them. *I only use them for reaching for something can't get with my fingers.* I find that everything else can be done with linesman instead of needle nose. I'd be interest in seeing what everyone uses them for


I use them for EXACTLY the same reason you gave.

See that's why the are loooooooooong, to reach stuff.

and I like stuff, so I take stuff everywhere. and when I can't reach my stuff, I use my needle nose pliers to reach that unreachable stuff.

:blink:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

What he said ^


----------

